

Ask HN: What to watch after How to Start a Startup? - travis_bickle

After completely watching How to Start a Startup[1] 2-10 times (depending on lecture) and reading and watching all the readings[2], what should I watch now?<p>A. There are plenty of reading resources (many shared on HN), but I am looking for videos.<p>B. There are plenty of great talks (but what I want is detailed videos (instructional) just like HTSAS)<p>C. I haven&#x27;t read (m)any books on the topic, do you recommend that I rather do that? In that case, please make my work easy and give a ordered list of books (ordered to complement HTSAS).<p>[1]: HTSAS: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;startupclass.samaltman.com&#x2F;<p>[2]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;startupclass.samaltman.com&#x2F;lists&#x2F;readings&#x2F;
======
rayalez
Read Paul Graham's essays, Start Small Stay Small, personal MBA, Lean Startup,
Zero to One by Peter Thiel, 5 hour Workweek, Rework by 37signals. All of these
are fantastic reads. In no particular order. Many of them available as
audiobooks.

If you want to start a startup I would advise you to come up with an idea and
start working on your product. Learn the necessary technology as you go. You
really don't need to know so much on the "business" side of things when you
start.

"How to Get Startup Ideas" by PG and Start Small Stay Small really cover 90%
of what you need to know when you begin.

Sorry, can't recommend any videos, I guess How to Start a Startup are the most
useful ones.

~~~
travis_bickle

      If you want to start a startup I would advise you to come up with an idea and start working on your product.
    

I just want to know more about it, I know that it wouldn't be as helpful as
doing it yourself and it won't be a comprehensive guide.

------
bopf
After these awesome videos, you now know how to start a startup. Next up: grow
the startup. There is lots of good reading on growth (like this post by Paul
Graham from 2012, which is still super valid:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/growth.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/growth.html)).
But since you are looking for videos, you should check out the free video on
Growth Hacking by Mattan Griffel on onemonth (also a Y-Combinator company -
[http://mbsy.co/cs72Z](http://mbsy.co/cs72Z)).

------
alain94040
Now would be a good time to try something, rather than watch more. A lot of
people learn better by doing. Think of it as the exercises at the end of the
class. Even if you don't have _the_ idea yet, it would definitely help your
learning.

